# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: ساخت feedburner برای گوگل بلاگ

## mmbguide

سلام به دوستان

میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم یک قابلیت اشتراک در وبلاگ خودم درست کنم که کاربر با وارد کردن ایمیل خودش در اون کادر و زدن دکمه عضو بشه و هر زمان که وبلاگ آپدیت شد از اون مطلع بشه. ایا با fed burner میشه این کارو کرد؟

البته چند مطلب فارسی تهیه کردم که نوشته بودند باید آدرس RSS به feedburner بدم. من نمیدونم این RSS چطور ساخته میشه و چطور باید به وبلاگ اضافه کنم تا آدرسشو بدم به برنامه.

ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنید

----------

